# Gremlin???



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

I was just wondering if anyone ever had a gremlin mouse and if its genetic...?I think they are adorable, and I'm interested in them but I've never seen any one who has had one before. :/ I know they are probably considered a fault but I dont care haha. I'm sure you already know this but gremlin is the type of mouse that has one ear closer to the center of its head and one on the side makeing it seem like one ear is falling off. They look really goofy and I love it.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

You can ask Mike Chiodo about it. I think he 'discovered' them.


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

Really? haha thats awesome. I think I will.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

It looks like a cranial deformity from what I've been able to tell. That may be why it isn't inherited in a "normal" way.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I've been interested in seeing how the genetics work behind it. Not much info out there, unless I'm just not looking hard enough. :lol:

It's like having a half dumbo mouse. . . lol.

Although if it's a cranial deformity, I guess that's not really a good place to start for a new variety. :|


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Dumbo rats might be a cranial deformity, too. There's a lot of (very heated, very angry) debate about it, although dumbo is inherited in a Mendelian fashion. That doesn't necessarily mean that it's not some kind of deformity, though. I've seen a rat page a long time ago that draws parallels between dumbo rats and some kind of mental retardation which causes cranial problems in people. I forgot what it's called, though. At the end of the day, there's no molecular proof either way.

I don't mind all deformities in show animals. I mean, that's basically what enormous show mice have in the exaggeration of their tails and ears anyway. They're not being bred to operate in the wild (where dumbo ears or a long tail might hinder them). They're being bred for us and our purposes, like all livestock.


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

exactly. And what some might find pretty others will find ugly. I guess what you want from your mouse is up to your personal tastes and what you'd like to do with your mouse.

Hmmmph i will have to do more research on Gremlin and Dumbo...


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Good luck. There's little or no information out there that isn't anecdotal.

There was a guy in Bristol a year or so ago who had what appeared to be a dumbo mouse, but he seems to have dropped off the face of the earth.


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

Haha oh joy...well...time to set out on this impossible journey.


----------

